# Other Discussions > Hair Loss Rants >  Does anyone here even want to feel better?

## Davey Jones

You know what I find funny?  I'll just tell you, because it's late, and we don't have time for guessing.  I find it funny that any time someone suggests that maybe you can be bald _and_ happy, someone else basically calls the suggester a ****ing idiot.  Just try it.  Point out that you can be happy and bald.  See how many dickholes jump down your throat.  And dear god, don't even suggest that you can be attractive despite balding unless you want to be covered in cyber dickholes calling you out.

In a thread about trying to appear better despite balding, I saw a guy call another guy that he'd never even seen an ugly freak (on account of his balding).  The dickhole defended himself when I questioned it.  He used the classic excuse, that he was "just being real."  He'd never even seen the guy!  So to every person on here who has argued with me that you can't possibly be so much as happy while bald and has justified their view with something like "I'm just being honest", why don't you just go ahead and how's about go **** yourself?  Plenty of people are happy and balding.  Maybe not happily balding, but happy while balding.  That is simply a fact.  Quit trying to tell other people that their lives are ruined just because your life is shitty (which is likely due not so much to your hairloss and more to the fact that you are a huge dickhole).  And most of all, quit pretending you're "just keepin' it real."  You're not.  Go **** yourself.

And as for the question that made me think about this in the first place, does anyone here even want to feel better?  Not "do you want your hair back"?  Yeah, I know you do.  I do too.  And I'm not sure I wouldn't do some ****ed up shit that I wouldn't want to admit to to get it back.  But what if you can't get your hair back?  Do you not want to get yourself to a place mentally that you can be okay with that?  Why is there so much resistance to discussing ways to look and feel better bald?  Is "keeping it real" really that important?  Can we not talk about feeling better, fully knowing that it _is_ possible?  Don't you want to be happy?

If I see one more person trying to shit on a conversation people are having about feeling better, adding only "to be honest, life is going to suck no matter what if you're bald", I'm straight gonna kick the shit out of that person.  Obviously, I'm not going to do that, but this is a rants section, so I should be able to say whatever the **** I want, you ****er.

I love this forum.  There are lots of good people here.  And even more good info.  But there are some bad apples.  So again, if that's you, you are not being a realist.  You're being a dickhole.  Goodnight to all the good people, and a big **** you to the rest.  Jesus, some of their hair isn't even that bad...

----------


## 25 going on 65

Now this is a good rant

----------


## Davey Jones

I hardly mean you, Scorpion.  You're either joking or totally insane.  I appreciate how much you liven up the board, and I hope the local authorities are gentle with you when you finally snap.

----------


## gmonasco

> I find it funny that any time someone suggests that maybe you can be bald _and_ happy, someone else basically calls the suggester a ****ing idiot.  Just try it.  Point out that you can be happy and bald.  See how many dickholes jump down your throat.


 Of course.  How dare you tell people that their unhappiness is self-imposed and not wholly due to some external circumstance completely beyond their control!

----------


## Davey Jones

> Of course.  How dare you tell people that their unhappiness is self-imposed and not wholly due to some external circumstance completely beyond their control!


 And that is what telling someone that they can possibly find some other happiness in life is?  **** this, I'm outta here.

----------


## gmonasco

> And that is what telling someone that they can possibly find some other happiness in life is?

----------


## Davey Jones

:Embarrassment:  Well that's a liitle embarassing... But I think I really gotta head over to SlyBaldGuys anyway. More shaving tips. And it's starting to look like a Headblade discount will do me more good than Replicel ever will.

----------


## Davey Jones

> Please do it, nobody here even likes you.


 Oh god, is that true?  I'm not sure what to think.  Will you be totally honest with me for a second?  Does this mean I won't be able to find a date to prom?

----------


## Davey Jones

> It is not true when Highlander said nobody here likes you.
> 
> My affections toward you are neutral.


 You're such a sweetheart, Scorpion.  <3

----------


## Tracy C

> Does anyone here even want to feel better?


 I do - and I do feel better since recovering so much of the hair that I had lost.  Thanks to my wonderful hair restoration doctor, I got enough hair back to get my life back - and I am enjoying every minute of it.

----------


## Davey Jones

> I do - and I do feel better since recovering so much of the hair that I had lost.  Thanks to my wonderful hair restoration doctor, I got enough hair back to get my life back - and I am enjoying every minute of it.


 That is awesome, but I was speaking more to the people who refuse to try to be happy if they might not get to have perfect hair. They may or may not be able to be happy while balding, it's hard to say. I don't know them. But I know for a fact they won't be happy if they refuse to accept happiness is even possible. If they resist the idea and don't even try. It's so crazy.

The worst part is they want to say they're "just telling the truth" while being blatantly wrong. That one new Scorpion just said you can't hold a public position while bald. It boggles the mind.

----------


## Tracy C

> The worst part is they want to say they're "just telling the truth" while being blatantly wrong.


 +1,000,000

They are so wrong they are unable to see how wrong they are.  It's kind of fascinating - and annoying at the same time.

----------


## mpb47

Well there sure seems to be some real crazy/unhappy people here and I basically feel sorry for them..certainly don't hate them or anything like that.

I participate here because it keeps my mind off of more serious things like death of my family and recovering from health problems. 

Sure my hair bothers me or I would not be here but after being here a few months I can tell it bothers some of the others much more than me.

I have read a lot about mpb for years and have a good memory and can parrot that info so I enjoy doing that. I probably spend too much time on these boards but keeps my mind off other things ....

Good luck to all..

----------

